# Designing the kitchen.



## martlewis (21 Feb 2007)

The time is fast approaching when HID expects me to start ripping out the kitchen and moving in all the new units I've made (I knew there was something I was supposed to be making  ).

Before I start I want to draw up some 3 plans. I have some CAD experience and know it's a lengthy process. I've just started using sketchup. Is it a good idea to use su for this purpose? Also are there and components I could import like carcass and appliances which I could move around for the best layout?

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Feb 2007)

I like and use SU but initially I suggest you use a 2D package like the freebie Turbocad to make a floor plan with your units in position. In SU it is possible to overlap geometries of individual bits and you might not notice this at first. You can of course do this in 2D but it is easier to spot.


----------



## Nick W (22 Feb 2007)

Martin,

There is nothing to stop wou making a 2-D floorplan in SU if you wish, but I would just dive in and do it.

There are lots of components available from the 3-D Warehouse, accessible through the Google toolbar. View>Toolbars>Google.


----------



## AnotherEye (24 Feb 2007)

To draw any complex 2D shape in SU first draw an oversized rectangle and group it: use this as a canvas to draw on; this will make sure that your shape is co-planer. Delete it when finished. Also; use an Iso view rather than a plan view.


----------

